# dog chews stuff up when left alone...need help!



## bojangles (Jan 14, 2010)

When ever i leave him alone to go to the store or something, i come back to him having chewed something up. He has gone through 2 dvd cases and he ripped the seam off of my leather chair.
He only rippes pieces off and chews them, i dont think he eats them. 

He is a 2 year old german shepard/rhodeson ridgeback mix and has had some training.

Is there anything i can do about this. I bought a cage to keep him in from now on.


----------



## Thracian (Dec 24, 2008)

You've come up with the answer already. Keep him in a crate while you're away. Or a small, puppy-proofed room with nothing for him to chew up.


----------



## doxiemommy (Dec 18, 2009)

How long have you had him? Is he new to you? A crate to keep him in when you're gone for a short while is a good idea, at least until you can trust him to not destroy stuff. There are products that are distasteful to dogs to help train them to not chew on stuff. Bitter Yuk and Bitter Apple sprays are some that come to mind. Depending on the material, like your leather chair, you'd have to test it to make sure it's not going to hurt your stuff. Spray it right before you leave, when he tries to chew it, it will taste horrible. Keep re-applying as necessary. If it always tastes bad, he'll stop trying to chew it up, hopefully!


----------



## bojangles (Jan 14, 2010)

I have had in almost a year now and we used to keep him in a cage but thought that he would be ok without it. He was for a while but now he is out of control. 
He is a very loyal dog, so we think he is just mad that he cant leave with us.


----------



## Dog_Shrink (Sep 29, 2009)

He amost sounds a bit bored to me. How long do you leave him alone? Just trips to the store or while you work? You said he had some training.. beefing up on his obedience skills can help with some destructive issues. Leaving toys around like a buster cube that dispenses little food treats when he pushes it can also help, making sure he has plenty of HIS things to entertain himself with to burn off any anxiety he might experience while your gone so that he doesn't eat inappropriate things will go a long way to helping the issue.


----------



## Labsnothers (Oct 10, 2009)

I wouldn't count on a Buster Cube or training. It only takes deciding to chew an electrical cord once to lose him. if he is chewing, better go back to the crate for a year or 2.


----------



## GypsyJazmine (Nov 27, 2009)

Either crate train him so it is a safe haven for him or limit his access to certain rooms that you've dog proofed so he can't eat your things...A large part of training is managing your dogs surroundings.


----------



## RonE (Feb 3, 2007)

> There are products that are distasteful to dogs to help train them to not chew on stuff. Bitter Yuk and Bitter Apple sprays are some that come to mind.


Some dogs, not to mention any names, think those are condiments. It's difficult to predict what a dog who thinks DVD cases are fine cuisine will fine distasteful.

Stepping up the stimulation when you're home and a crate when you're not sounds like a plan.


----------



## bojangles (Jan 14, 2010)

Thank you for all of your responses. I think i have a game plan now.


----------



## RedyreRottweilers (Dec 17, 2006)

I would suggest MORE EXERCISE. A LOT more. I would have this dog stepping on his tongue a couple times a day if possible. 

I would also not give him any chance to perform these behaviors again. They are generally related to mild stress when you leave. Use the crate.


----------



## Elana55 (Jan 7, 2008)

> > There are products that are distasteful to dogs to help train them to not chew on stuff. Bitter Yuk and Bitter Apple sprays are some that come to mind.
> 
> 
> Some dogs, not to mention any names, think those are condiments. It's difficult to predict what a dog who thinks DVD cases are fine cuisine will fine distasteful.
> ...


Oh yes. I have a cat who has a Pica for Plastic. The only thing that keeps him off plasitc is pure Hot Red Pepper. When he was a kitten I started with Lemon Juice and other supposedly nasty things. Pretty soon, most of my house was covered in those things.. and he would chew anyway. Then I went to hot pepper but dang.. everythig in the house had hot pepper on it.. 

So I crated him. While not doing much for the Hot Pepper growers, kept him safe. This was a CAT. I still have that cat and he still chews plastic but at 13 management is a bit easier and he is no longer crated. I still have to sprinkle things with hot pepper on occaision... 

I believe the crating saved this cat's life. I found an electrical cord chewed one day and that is when the crate was put into use. 

I crate my dog when I am not home for this very reason. Keeps the dog safe.


----------



## emily445455 (Apr 8, 2008)

I agree with others who have said to crate. My Belle is 2 and she's still crated...I think she's ready to be left out a little though.


----------

